# Rocky River- West Branch- Chestnut Grove



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So, I was walking with the wifey pooh tonight in a park across the street from the Chestnut Grove Cemetary in Olmsted Falls. As we were walking I wondered to myself if the Steelies make it this far up the river. Now I'm not looking for any honey holes, but do they get this far up the river?


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes even further south.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hmm, so it might be worth it to drop a line around that area? Do the Steelies usually go further up the river to spawn?
Sorry for the newbie questions. This is my first season and trying to figure these rascles out....


----------



## williamjr27 (Sep 26, 2013)

Im in the same boat there. I hit david fortier park sumday, then cedar point area with no luck. Only saw one roll twice. Thought about wading back to the falls but didn't. Maybe another time.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

It's a shame but the run is about over, guys


----------



## williamjr27 (Sep 26, 2013)

That seems to be the popular opinion. I have a hard time believing all the fish came, spawned, and left during the last blow out. Wouldn't surprise me much though as this is my first year and it would make sense that this would be one of the worst years for steelhead lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So I'll take it that all the anglers I see in the river are just wasting their time? I've also heard people mention that this is just the beginning of the spawn season. I've also seen people pulling Steelhead out of the river within the past two days.
I would say keep at it boys. The season may be over in some areas, but these fish have a good distance to swim to make it back to the lake. 
I plan on hitting the river a few days after work this week....


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

No way the run is over. With the tempts we had this winter. Plenty of drop backs to come


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm laugh at anyone who says it's over. If your not catching anything either you don't know what your doing or you need to go look for fish. Everyone needs to quit crying and go fish then tell me if the runs over.


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

Fish in west branch make it above 303


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## williamjr27 (Sep 26, 2013)

piscator said:


> Fish in west branch make it above 303
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Im sure that is true but i still have a hard time believing they can get up those 20ft water falls in Berea/ olmsted falls area. If i could see just one get up it i would no longer have doubts 


Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

ztkaz said:


> I'm laugh at anyone who says it's over. If your not catching anything either you don't know what your doing or you need to go look for fish. Everyone needs to quit crying and go fish then tell me if the runs over.


Lol last thing we need is more guys "looking for fish" up high. Plenty of droppies caught in an hour today with flies still attached to their fins retreating from the "honey holes" everyone has been pulling fish from recently into the main river. Hopefully next blow gets them to safety. Still plenty of fish around no doubt most have spawned or are ready to drop on gravel which is where guys frustration comes from. I'll catch droppers all day long and have a blast doing so but not in a foot of water 20 feet wide.


----------



## Scott10x (Mar 12, 2011)

Ztkaz, as soon as the first "nobelists" start posting that the run is over because they saw fish on the reds I always figure the best is about to begin. Because those drop_backs heading to the lake will hit F-in anything


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Droppies. Reds? Please explain lol


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

racetech said:


> Droppies. Reds? Please explain lol


droppies-steelhead that have moved up, spawned, and are returning to the lake eating everything in sight to regain energy lost during spawning. Known for going bonkers on hookset and are still very fun to catch. Redds-spawning beds the fish dig out to lay their eggs. You will notice skinny dropbacks have beat up bellies, tails, etc from using them to dig a hole in the gravel.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey thanks for the explanations. I saw some spawning in a small stream I think. Just one female she was in some gravel with 2 small males flanking her. I had never seen any spawning before that, last weekend actually.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

williamjr27 said:


> Im sure that is true but i still have a hard time believing they can get up those 20ft water falls in Berea/ olmsted falls area. If i could see just one get up it i would no longer have doubts
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Falls in Berea are big. The one under the tracks is probably the worst since it is a big dropoff without deep water below it for the trout to get a running start. The ones in Olmsted Falls both have spots on the west side where the fish can easily pass during high water. Much of the dam at the old mill has fell apart, so easy passage from there to Medina. Problem is that most of the west branch is private and plenty of it is posted. The days of two-car hikes from cedar point to the falls and water street to sprague are well in the past.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Just heard that steelhead go up falls, including 30-40ft ones, during high flows. I guess they scale the walls. Source its quite reliable too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

I wish they would tear down that dam on east branch under bagley rd. would open up a lot of nice spot up to Baldwin lake.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Heading out to the river for a few hours after work today. I'd like to catch my first Steelie before the season is over. As it stands right now, I'm about to put all my gear away and just focus on Bass fishing. Why, frustration due to the fact that I haven't even had a hookup yet. 
As a rookie, I find it difficult to know if the Steelhead are coming or going with all the information posted on this site. I have some people saying the season is over while others are saying that it's just began. I know as my fly fishing knowledge strengthens, these questions will be something of the past.
Anyways, enough of my sob story. Heading out today with a positive attitude that today will be the day


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

0/2 today on natural pheasant tail and Grimm reaper. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

They're everywhere in the rocky.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

iggyfly said:


> They're everywhere in the rocky.


I was out there yesterday as well, and did not even SEE a single fish, let alone hook up with any!

It was, however, my first time out this year... Crazy to see how much my go-to stretch has changed since the fall!


----------

